# Fruit Monster Alternatives



## El Capitan (19/9/20)

Hi, I was wondering if there are any NicSalt juice ranges similar to the Fruit Monster offerings that's a bit more C19 budget friendly. My fruity preferences are passionfruit, kiwi, lemon & lime, cranberry, pomegranate.


----------

